# My little van



## JohnnyDangerous (Oct 26, 2012)

We like to be comfy.






40" LED


----------



## frontslide (Oct 26, 2012)

Bet its tight over Hardknott's:lol-053:


----------



## JohnnyDangerous (Oct 26, 2012)

frontslide said:


> Bet its tight over Hardknott's:lol-053:



Its tight on the M25:lol-053:


----------



## Beemer (Oct 26, 2012)

Love the pop up tele!!!!


----------



## lotty (Oct 26, 2012)

Great van for stealth wilding! Lol :ninja: 

Nice van


----------



## rach82 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thats not a van it's a house! :lol-053:

Do you wild camp????????


----------



## jamesmarshall (Oct 27, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## mr potatohead (Nov 8, 2012)

*too big*

No wonder their is nowhere to park with monsters like that out their


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 8, 2012)

I know which van we'll be holding the party in if you ever come to a meet!  :lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 24143 (Nov 8, 2012)

Great van. Do you need planning permission if you want to park it for more than an hour :lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 8, 2012)

Stealth camping.


----------



## spigot (Nov 10, 2012)

That's ridiculous, you could get mine in the garage!

Where do you park it? or do you stay in it & go camping in the house?


----------

